
Ask HN: Does HN have admin side? - NiceWayToDoIT
How do you manage inappropriate posts?
Is it only by down votes or?
======
mtmail
From the FAQ "Other factors affecting rank include user flags, anti-abuse
software, software which demotes overheated discussions, and moderator
intervention."

Users with karma over 200 (I think) have a 'flag' link. If multiple users
click it then a submittion or comment goes [dead]. In your user profile you
can opt-in to see those, the default is to hide them. I flag a couple per day,
usually SEO spam ("lock smith in city X"), gambling sides and other promotions
and the occassional story that doesn't belong, let's say "Famous footballer
has an affair".

The moderators, that's two people afaik, have their own self-build tools and
more visibility. Well, they have access to the servers and databases. They can
ban users permanently, change algorithms, merge stories, change titles and
such. Nobody else is moderator.

~~~
NiceWayToDoIT
Thanks, I assumed about about "flagging" but was always wondering about some
other less frequent features, as merge etc. and how they decide who has
advantage of getting all the karma... Even if it is only 2 moderators it looks
a quite significant task considering amount of posts.

------
utf_8x
I imagine it works similarly to Lobsters[0] which is basically a HN clone...

[0]
[https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters](https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters)

